# The Cheap Ass Gaming Thread.



## LightyKD (Nov 4, 2014)

I feel like a thread like should be in the buy/sale/trade section but regardless, we don't have a place to discuss the finer points of cheap gaming. Things like sales, the best places to trade, keeping the old console fresh and those ever famous third party and knockoff controllers. I can see this thread as being a place where people compare their notes on the cheap things they buy. What do you guys think?


----------



## endoverend (Nov 4, 2014)

Humble bundle...


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

_Injustice: Gods Among Us_ - Ultimate Edition on Amazon right now for $14.99


Spoiler


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 4, 2014)

You really can't get much cheaper than humble bundles. Granted, they're rarely AAA-titles (though they DO happen), but there are some quality gems among them.

Other than that: steam has all sorts of discounts pretty much throughout the year, and GoG often has them as well (not to forget that those games are usually cheap to begin with due to their age). There's also bundlestars. From my experience, these go mostly quantity over quality...but with such low prices you can't really expect much.

Then there's the occasional giveaway (like AvP 2000 on GoG and payday on steam).

Last but not least: the google play store. Gaming on a mobile device or tablet is a different experience, but not really less fun. And way cheaper (I'd say "free", but that isn't entirely true in every sense of the word).


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Humble bundles/Steam sales are pretty obvious, but not everyone has migrated to the "PC master race," yet.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 4, 2014)

Also Gog.com has cheap games all the time, but again thats for PC.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> _Injustice: Gods Among Us_ - Ultimate Edition on Amazon right now for $14.99
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Meh, bought this for the Wii U thinking it would've been a great fighting game but it was rather simplistic and generic thankfully I didn't pay much for it or I'd have felt ripped off.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 4, 2014)

Shifting the conversation a little. Anybody have any thoughts on what knockoff or third party controllers are the best? I had a pink and blue KO Wii Remote. The blue one died after three years (Last Friday) so I swapped boards so that there could be a matching Wii console and controller at my in-laws. Most of the knockoffs Ive played with felt pretty well but I do wonder which ones are better than others. BTW, yes I know we get what we pay for but this is a thread about cheap ass gaming lol


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 5, 2014)

Early this year I decided I needed some cheapass handheld gaming, and the 3DS was still well out of the cheapass range, especially as this was before Gateway got multirom. I picked up a used DS and bought a flashcard, figuring as I'd never had a DS before the huge DS game library would keep me busy for a long time until 3DSs were cheaper.

Couple of months later I caved and bought a 3DS.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 5, 2014)

PSP's are cheap these days and have more media support than DS natively and via homebrew.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 5, 2014)

endoverend said:


> PSP's are cheap these days and have more media support than DS natively and via homebrew.


 
For all of that, you might as well buy a cheap Android tab and emulate both consoles.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 5, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> For all of that, you might as well buy a cheap Android tab and emulate both consoles.


 
There's something to be said for physical controls-- a good Bluetooth controller or an actually decent USB controller will cost you, and Bluetooth is shaky, and non-first-party USB controllers often break easily or have lag or bad analog sticks. The built-in PSP controls plus small size and portability are pretty nice.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 5, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> For all of that, you might as well buy a cheap Android tab and emulate both consoles.


A cheap one won't emulate the PSP very well, and it would cost a lot more when you factor in a controller. You're better off just getting a PSP, an adapter to cut down memory costs and get CFW. If you want both libraries a DS isn't expensive either and both combined will come out cheaper than a tablet that plays things well when you consider other costs.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 8, 2014)

*NEWS!!!*

First, Five Below stores are selling Skylander toys this holiday and I mean the ones that work with the games!






Secondly, Humble Bundle is giving away FREE copies of Metro 2033 today. Hurry before time runs out!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 8, 2014)

Trade in GTA V for PS3 or 360 and get $30 off the current gen versions at Target.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 8, 2014)

Link to the humble bundle offer.

Gotta admit it's a great game given away for free (even though I never got around to finishing it). Still...with the redux bundle at 50% (so 20 bucks for the remastered versions of Metro and Last light+ (iirc) all their DLC), I think that would be the better offer.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 10, 2014)

Spotted this today. Mostly old games but cheap.


http://www.gamestop.com/collection/games-under-10


----------



## endoverend (Nov 10, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> Spotted this today. Mostly old games but cheap.
> 
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/collection/games-under-10


 
Can't wait to pick up Ratatouille for PC...


----------



## garbanzox (Nov 10, 2014)

I recently bought a used nVidia Shield for $175. I've already gained 2x the cost back by selling a GBA-SP ($93 on eBay!!), a GB Pocket, and a dozen game carts. I'll still make a couple hundred selling my remaining carts, another $130 for my modded GBA, and $100 for my modded GB.

I also got a DolphinBar for $16 and a GameCube-to-USB adapter for about the same price, and plan to sell my Wii and GameCube for another $120 back.

I used to be big into "original hardware" and flash carts and all the rest. Now I settle for emulation, and all the $$ I make back selling off games and systems will go towards other hobbies like LEGO and comics


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 11, 2014)

Humble Bundle is giving away teleglitch die more edition for free


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 27, 2014)

Just letting everyone know, the following Wii U eShop games are on sale for 9.99

Wheel of Fortune
Jeopardy
Darksiders 2


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2014)

I dont think anyone cares about the first two


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 27, 2014)

...and darksiders 2 is on a steam sale right now (-60%). It sort of comes down to the same amount (11.99€).

And on the subject:
-steam seems to be having a steam sale, with over 5000 titles on sale.
-humble bundle is holding a sega humble sale. You can get some decent titles for your 1 buck (heck...I payed 50 bucks for Sonic & All stars transformed on wiiu and thought it was worth the money), and the average isn't even that high as of now.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 27, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> I dont think anyone cares about the first two


 

lol I know. I was just throwing them out there.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 16, 2014)

*Walmart - Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge for $5*


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ninja-Gai...589&oid=183959.1&u1=&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 16, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> *Walmart - Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge for $5*
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ninja-Gai...589&oid=183959.1&u1=&affillinktype=10&veh=aff



In general Walmart is having a lot of great Wii u games under 20 like mass effect 3 and zombiU


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd pick up Ninja Gaiden but I need to save lol. Zombie U is also another one I'm looking at.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 16, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> I'd pick up Ninja Gaiden but I need to save lol. Zombie U is also another one I'm looking at.



Buy U its probably one of the most original zombie games I've played in along time and is easily a top ten Wii u game.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 20, 2014)

5 dollars off your next GameStop purchase. Follow instructions here:

http://m.kongregate.com/pages/coupon


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 20, 2014)

Far Cry 4 (and other games) are on sale at Amazon. Not that big of a sale though.


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 20, 2014)

Steam is having a Holiday Sale.
I'd really love to see Nintendo eshop having bigger price cuts.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

L





LightyKD said:


> 5 dollars off your next GameStop purchase. Follow instructions here:
> 
> http://m.kongregate.com/pages/coupon


sweet deal since a lot of games are 20 bucks


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 20, 2014)

http://gamedealdaily.com/playstatio...ickid=wudW5Oz9sVcFyy6y9T0UgxZeUkVxJIS5UT8l3Y0

Get it while it's hot


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> http://gamedealdaily.com/playstatio...ickid=wudW5Oz9sVcFyy6y9T0UgxZeUkVxJIS5UT8l3Y0
> 
> Get it while it's hot



Damn half of for a ps4 game? Thats sweet since all for games are pretty good.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 20, 2014)

Just got Far Cry 4 after almost 30 minutes of fooling around with Paypal!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Just got Far Cry 4 after almost 30 minutes of fooling around with Paypal!


Hey at least its worth it!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 29, 2014)

Sears has Super mario 3D world for 20$ Price match at wal mart or best buy.

Here is the original gonintendo link http://www.gonintendo.com/s/244413-sears-super-mario-3d-world-for-20

If you trade to it gamestop you get 27$ in credit, 30$ if a promember.


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 29, 2014)

how about another thread with focus on retro games? I'm looking independent game stores that ship internationally, even better with free shipping. I will return to my country in south east asia in the next few months, it will be hard to hunt retro games there. *sniff*


----------



## cracker (Jan 5, 2015)

This week's Humble Bundle has Shantae: Risky's Revenge when you pay/donate 6+USD. I couldn't pass it up as I just played through the other two and still want more (Shmetroidvania?).

Also, my local Target was selling the Xmas promo games 50% off and I picked up Trials Fusion for XB1 for $20.  They also had Golden Sun DS for $7.50 but I passed.


----------



## Food (Jan 5, 2015)

saw this on facebook the other day my friend had posted up that sears was selling 3ds's and wii u's for 60$ mario kart 7 and 3d land were only 7$ sealed


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2015)

Food said:


> saw this on facebook the other day my friend had posted up that sears was selling 3ds's and wii u's for 60$ mario kart 7 and 3d land were only 7$ sealed


That happened back in november
http://kotaku.com/temporary-sears-glitch-let-some-people-buy-60-3ds-and-1659777648


----------



## cracker (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure WTF is going on at Sears/KMart but there are tons of insane prices too. 

Example

I hope your friend gets it honored. There was a "deal" like this a couple years ago for a (IIRC) Galaxy Tab that,  in the end, they had to honor.

Edit: It was the iPad 2 in 2011.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 13, 2015)

Wal-Mart has Ninja Gaiden for Wii U at 7 dollars on their website. Shipping is on a site to store basis so keep that in mind.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 21, 2015)

Pre ordering Kirby and The Rainbow Curse from Toys R Us will net you a FREE Kirby Amiibo (upon game purchase)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Pre ordering Kirby and The Rainbow Curse from Toys R Us will net you a FREE Kirby Amiibo (upon game purchase)


To bad I already own a Kirby amiibo


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 21, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Pre ordering Kirby and The Rainbow Curse from Toys R Us will net you a FREE Kirby Amiibo (upon game purchase)


 
Erm...no offense, but the manufacturing cost of those pieces of plastic are at best around a dollar or two. This sort of promotion stunt aims to lure you AWAY from buying cheap games, and is as such the opposite of what this thread aims to be.

You can just as easily say "buy this game and you'll get a FREE manual to go with it!"


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 21, 2015)

WalMart's website is selling discounted Amiibos and by discounted, I don't mean that silly ass three cent company wide discount given to all products.

Info here!

http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/2t5h2y/walmartcom_has_kirby_pikachu_zelda_mario_peach/


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 21, 2015)

For mobile gaming the amazon app store have got some cool discounts! (and they have a new free app per day thing)


----------



## LightyKD (May 14, 2015)

The PlayStation TV Game Console is on sale over at GameStop

*$39.99*

http://www.gamestop.com/ps4/accesso...7&sourceID=FKSJxY2VJAk-UHihpBTFNHix3G83TX0uuw


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2015)

At current exchange rates that is almost enough to make me want to have one stuck in the post.


----------



## BORTZ (May 14, 2015)

Does buying games from Sony sales count as cheap?


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm bumping this thread back up. The holiday shopping season is upon us and a lot of great deals will be popping up. For my fellow Android gamers, the Amazon Fire TV stick will be on sale at Amazon, Staples AND Best Buy for $24.99

- Additionally the Android Fire 7 tablet will be $34.99 via Amazon this Black Friday.

- Finally, Staples will be selling the Fire TV and Fire TV gaming edition for 25% off (I'll be on top of this  )

For Nintendo gamers, Target's bundle is freggin awesome! For $249.99 you can get a black Wii U with free downloads of Splatoon and Smash Bros. You seriously can't beat that! 

For those of you who wouldn't mind having another Wii to mod. It seems like GameStop is trying to get rid of their old stock by dropping Wii consoles to 49.99

I'm done for now. Someone else can start posting Sony, Microsoft and Steam related deals. Good hunting everyone!


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 11, 2015)

Playstation Vita TV is pretty darn cheap and pretty darn worth it. The only problem is the expensive proprietary SD card.
 I was surprised to find out that the PSVita TV is only around R$250 ( Brazilian Real ) in Brazil, while a normal PSVita is R$1000. Just for scale, a N3DS XL costs R$1.200 there and a PS4 costs R$3.999 ( $1.845 USD ). The OUYA is also cheap.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> The holiday shopping season is upon us and a lot of great deals will be popping up.



and if you wait until after that then there will be even better deals.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 11, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> and if you wait until after that then there will be even better deals.


December 26th anybody?


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 11, 2015)

deleted


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nah boxing day is for variously lounging around the house or visiting the other parent/siblings/more distant relations.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 11, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Nah boxing day is for variously lounging around the house or visiting the other parent/siblings/more distant relations.


Well here in the US we don't have boxing day so I can use my gift cards for deals


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> December 26th anybody?



What's the fun of that? Lol. Don't you want to go out and get nearly trampled at a store? Bwa ha ha!


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 12, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> What's the fun of that? Lol. Don't you want to go out and get nearly trampled at a store? Bwa ha ha!


Not where I live


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 12, 2015)

deleted


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 13, 2015)

WatchGintama said:


> Splatoon for $25 @ Walmart BF
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/8238905-splatoon-wii-u-25-00-at-walmart-live-on-black-friday?v=1&src=pdw



That is awesome!!! I saved the link


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 22, 2015)

deleted


----------

